# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  bí quyết Noi toc ha noi  chia sẻ cho mái tóc bết dính mùa đông

## vtnn2017a@

*Những kiểu tóc “chất lừ” này không chỉ khiến cho bạn “lấp liếm” được nhược điểm mái tóc bết dính mà còn vượt bậc trong ngày đông.*

*Tạo kiểu cho tóc mái…*

chẳng hạn không có quá nhiều  nối tóc

 thời kì để đầu cơ cho 1 mái tóc “lung linh” và cần đến sự khéo tay thì hãy biến tấu nho nhỏ với tóc mái của bạn nhé. Chỉ cần 2 phút và bạn sẽ có ngay một mái tóc hút mắt cực.



Rẽ ngôi ngược cho đón gió ngày đông là lựa chọn không tồi. Tóc mái rẽ ngôi lệch sẽ giúp khuôn mặt của bạn mến mộ và lạ mắt. Nên đánh rối nhẹ ở lớp tóc phía dưới để tạo độ phồng cho mái và không bị bết dính mái nhé.


 

 Với những cô nàng sở hữu mái tóc nhuộm sáng, rẽ ngôi lệch sẽ là Noi toc ha noi[b]  chọn lọc bậc nhất.
 Bạn sẽ trở thành người dẫn đầu trào lưu Xuân - Hè 2016 tới đây với mái tóc khá rối và tinh nghịch. Đánh rối không chỉ giúp tóc mái phồng mà còn theo kịp thiên hướng, vậy ngại gì không thử?
Với những phần tóc mái bị bết dính, hãy sử dụng ngay tuyệt chiêu tết tóc mái nhé. thời trang này cực “dễ tính” vì có thể phù hợp với toàn bộ kiểu mặt. tuy nhiên, tết mái có thể che được dầu nhờn trên tóc mà chưa chắc tóc sạch có thể thực hiện được.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

